# Paint spray gun & comp suggestions



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi Guys,


As title, anyone have experience of paint spray guns, compressors etc, etc.


Required to do the odd wheel, bumper, suspension components etc.



Many different types & manufacturers on the market - where do I start?.

Suction / gravity / size of nozzles required, HVLP / Turbine ????




The Fuji 2202 Semi Pro 2 system has been suggested by a friend.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/312117873321



What ever system I go for, I would like to ability to use the compressor for more tools in the future - if thats possible.



many thanks in advance.


:bowdown1:


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

I am not sure that will run any air tools. You want the highest hp compressor you can get one 240v which afaik is 3hp. Then the price difference is generally around how much the tank will store, more is better generally.


----------

